# Upgrade to 9.1 broke em0/em1



## Yvan (Feb 6, 2013)

I performed a binary upgrade from 9.0-RELEASE and it went smoothly


```
freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade
freebsd-update install
(reboot)
freebsd-update install
```

When the machine came up with the new kernel, the interface previously known as em0 was no longer enumerated (*pciconf -vl* showed that it was now none0) and as far as I can tell, the interface that was em1 was now em0.

Side note: iWeb (previously a FreeBSD proponent) now refuses to support FreeBSD. The problem? They never told their customers. x( I found out the hard way. "Could you please swap the cable?" was responded with "As said earlier, we do not offer any support for FreeBSD. We can re-install your server and connect your old disk via USB to allow you to recover your data."

I checked UPDATING before upgrading and there was no mention of issues with Intel Pro/1000 drivers.

*H*as anyone else run into this?

This might be a clue:


```
em0: Setup of Shared code failed
device_attach: em0 attach returned 6
```

THANK YOU *freebsd-update rollback*  I'm back to 9.0 for now.


----------



## youngunix (Feb 12, 2013)

[hope this helps]
I've gone through the same steps to upgrade from 9.0 to 9.1, except when I reboot, the kernel failed to boot (gave it two tries). Then decided to rebuild by following this Chapter 25 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD, after the final reboot it had booted to 9.1. I'm still having some issues such as; firefox and chromium not starting, but I'm working on fixing them by following UPDATING, since there are a few things that need adjusting.


----------



## binyo66 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yvan said:
			
		

> When the machine came up with the new kernel, the interface previously known as em0 was no longer enumerated (*pciconf -vl* showed that it was now none0) and as far as I can tell, the interface that was em1 was now em0.


I got the same problem at my pc at home (it was installed with 8.2). but I was doing a fresh install (it didn't recognize em0 and em1). So, finally I installed 9.0 from an old dvd (for booting), and downloaded the source to buildworld 9.0 . But I am happy with 9.0 (better than 8.2), the only program doesn't work so far is kompozer.


----------

